
The Most Powerful Doctor: Bill Gates - rasengan
https://www.politico.eu/article/bill-gates-who-most-powerful-doctor/
======
loons2
And that was almost three years ago. Imagine how much more influence he's
managed to exert just in the last 4 months.

